# snowblower for yt16



## ford yt16 (Feb 17, 2009)

does anyone have a manual on how my snowblower hooks up to my Ford yt16. I have it hooked up now but it does not look like there is enough clearance. Also when you lower and raise the blower it is hard to pull up. Any info would be great.


----------



## morning girl (Sep 23, 2010)

Did you ever find any info on how to attach a snowblower to your Ford YT16? I bought my YT16 this summer and can't figure out how to get the blower on. I purchased an Owners Manual, but there is nothing regarding attachments. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

